# Applet hat sich von selbst verändert



## Kanitrino (29. Aug 2007)

Hallo, Experten,

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Applet ins Netz gestellt (http://www.kanitrino.de/PageDE/MausMaennchen.html).
Jetzt fällt mir auf, dass sich etwas verändert hat : Während das Männchen früher sofort dem Cursor folgte, beginnt es seinen Job jetzt erst, wenn man auf den Bildschirm klickt. Auch bei anderen Applets muss man plötzlich zwei Mal den Start-Knopf drücken, bevor es losgeht.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt bzw. wie man das vermeiden kann ? Kann das mit dem Übergang von Java 1.4 zu 1.6 zusammenhängen ?


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Wahrscheinlich hat das Applet nicht sofort den Fokus innerhalb der Seite.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, warum es ihn ihn früher gehabt haben soll. :?
Ob das mit der Java-Version zusammenhängt, weiß ich nicht. 
Verändert hat sich das Applet mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Aug 2007)

Scheinbar handelt es sich hier um einen weiteren Sicherheitsmechanismus von Opera und Internet Explorer, Firefox hat das nicht.


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Vielleicht kann man den Fokus (falls es daran liegen sollte), auch explizit vergeben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Aug 2007)

Mit dem Focus hat das nichts zu tun, das Applet nimmt erst Benutzeraktionen entgegen, nachdem man einmal in die Appletfläche geklickt hat. Es ist völlig gleich, welche Komponente den Focus zu Beginn hat.


----------



## merlin2 (29. Aug 2007)

Ach so.


----------



## Kanitrino (30. Aug 2007)

Danke, das hilft mir schon beim Verständnis.
Ich werde mich wohl mal an Bill Gates wenden müssen.


----------



## merlin2 (30. Aug 2007)

Klar. Mach ich jeden Tag.


----------

